# My TV stand



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

Simple TV stand with side shelves.


















I built it to fit my audio components. Couldn't find anything big enough to handle my center-channel speaker. And nothing out there puts the subwoofer in the center, you always have to put it off to the side.

Anyway, used to work for a furniture manufacturer and now I'm a small start-up manufacturer myself doing exactly this, custom TV stands or full-on wall units that are designed around the speakers and components you want to use.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

lol! "Simple". That's awesome, and anything but simple.


----------



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

b00kemdano said:


> lol! "Simple". That's awesome, and anything but simple.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

It looks great! What did you use for wood, stain and finish?


----------



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

Honestly, I went up to Lowe's and grabbed some select Pine they had. Stain was Minwax Early American with a gloss polyurethane.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

WVEAS said:


> Honestly, I went up ....


No, I don't like that answer. Try again and this time lie to us. :laughing:

That's a great looking stand! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## massbassin (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome job :thumbsup:. did you attach the sides permanently to the main cabinet or do they just sit next to each other?


----------



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

Right now, they just sit. I test fit eveything one day... then started making sure my components fit... then never took it back apart. I need to add backs to the three different units... maybe i'll do that soon.

I'm working on a 4-door stand for a customer right now. I'll post pics later tonight.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice work!!


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

HEY, is he allowed to show us up like that with only 4 posts to his name?:blink:


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

OH, us would be the wanna be's like myself.


----------



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

I gave the customer two options and recommended the first option. They have small children and there's no use in having to watch TV with your cabinet doors open.











The design changed a little after that with the use of the legs as side-styles:









Notice the slight taper at the bottom of the leg:










And I'm using pocket-hole construction:










This is what the end result should look like (I designed using Autodesk Inventor):


----------



## thomp-c (Mar 8, 2010)

I like this second one very much. Do you have plans or just going off top of your head?


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job. I like the simple, clean design.


----------



## Skwerly (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

The latest:


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice! All pocket hole joinery or are the tapered legs mortised? Oh never mind, I see it is all pocket holes. Nice work.


----------



## WVEAS (Feb 22, 2010)

Finished!


----------



## naruto0822 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow! sugoi(AMAZING)!!!.... Your very awesome buddy!! I want to learn also making TV stands like you do. Keep it up! I found your post and you've impressed me so much..:yes: That's why I joined here and replied to your posts. Your also great in making 3D model. Thumbs up!! =)


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice looking unit!I wish I had what it cost ya for the sound system.Looks like the speakers would blow ya into the back yard.Itchy


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 7, 2010)

Perfect workmanship! Great job. I wish my thing turn out that lovely. thanks for the share.

Jordan. 



WVEAS said:


> Simple TV stand with side shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

